# FUNNY VIEW OF DP!



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

(Watch from -4:49 till -4:25)

http://espanol.video.yahoo.com/watch/5912894/15388790


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

HAHAHA!!! EPIC!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

word!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

LOL so true


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

"Everything is weeiirrd!" lol


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

Wrong thread,but anyway,still funny







)


----------



## Freya4SmilesAgain (Mar 8, 2010)

Brilliant! thanks


----------



## unnamednn (Nov 9, 2008)

That just sounds like crazy fruit talk..


----------

